# Saying Goodbye to a Car



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Anyone else a bit soppy when it comes to saying goodbye to a car? I know there's times when you can't wait to get shot of a car or super excited about it's replacement but sometimes there's that attachment.

I just sold my trust Saab 9-3 to a lady that drove 180 miles from Devon to come and pick it up. She was so keen she'd made me an offer before she'd even got here so that was a good sale.

Just always that bit sad saying goodbye to a car that's served you well. I'd sat in that car for trips to Bristol and back to pick up my little girl. So I'd had plenty of time to enjoy it's comfort and enjoy it's character and overall Saab-ness!!










Still reckon it's one of the best looking estate cars out there and would I recommend Saab? In a heart beat.

Anyone else a bit soppy when they've sold a car?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Depends on the car. My last one no but when i chopped my 172 in i was a bit sad to see it go


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

With some cars there can be an emotional attachment and it can be sad to see it go and some cars can be like a rebel in the family that you can't wait to see the back of. Nice Saab by the way.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Iv only let 4 cars go in my time and was sad to see 3 of them go. The only one i hated and was glad to see the back of was a mk2 merc ML 270cdi. Piece of crap car cost me more than what it was worth in repairs. That was a day to party. The car i didnt want to let go was my 120d. I bought that car with 32k miles on the clock and i was the fifth owner. Kept it for 7 years and sold it on 197k. Was a sad day and wish id never sold it. I even keep trawling autotrader just to see if it comes back up for sale. I hope the new owner enjoys it as much as i did.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Every time! I get attached to all my things though.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah, my trusty Volvo 740, after 350.000km
My Ford Mondeo ST TDCI, loved that car
My little Datsun Cherry Coupe
My Mazda 929'Legato (many good memories) 

No, my Jaguar XJR (company car)
My Porsche 911 ( money pit )
My BMW 740 (company car) 
My Jeep Grand Cherokee (company car)

Neither here or there, plenty of other cars, who didn't light my fire


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

When I've had work horses no, but always when I sell a car I've looked after and loved. Regretted selling most of them tbh. Would love my 172 back


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Yep ...and I told my buyer that if he thinks of selling to let me know as I may be in a position to run it as a weekend car. 8 months after selling I get the text from him saying he's selling and I snapped it back .


----------



## Darren68 (May 30, 2010)

Yeah felt like that when I got rid of my vectra c to get insignia

Sent from my HTC Desire 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Only once, I sold a very rare Range Rover 4.0 Westminster and I immediately regretted it. I bought it back 7 months later, spent a fortune on it then sold it again as I wasn't using it. I was mad to have bought it back, from that I learned not to care. I always pity the fools who buy cars my wife has driven, I wouldn't buy a car I was selling as I know where they've been haha


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

One of those yes.
Very underrated car. I love mine. Nicknamed Barbara!
Get called grandad at work mind but still


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

The only car that I was sad to see drive away was my r53 cooper-s


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes, when I traded my last 407 in I hid a letter in it asking the new owner to look after it 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

When I sold my mk2 escort RS2000 a few years back as soon as the guy drove round the corner out of sight I almost jumped in my car to go chase him to get it back! Lol. Really wish I still had it .

Normally though when moving on to a new car I usually just thank it for the time I've had it then apologise to it as I park it at the dealership for the last time when I go to pick up the new one!!


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

A few years ago, the wife was pregnant with our first child. There was three weeks to go until her due date. Then one night, she woke at 3am, went to the toilet and suddenly her waters broke in the bathroom. I had to drive her to hospital shortly after. We used our 10 year old focus to get there. Which sat outside the hospital waiting to take us home. It got us there without any trouble. I later sold it to move onto something newer. I felt bad doing it then, and that feelings never gone away.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Every single car for me, big one was the Glacier White 197. Had a lump in my throat when the guy took it for sure.

I have a big attachment to my vehicles regardless of what they are, stop gap or dream.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

<<< Still wishing I had never sold my new GT6 even the most mundane cars I had some attachment, my mate had a Messerschmitt plus an Alfa GTA, he became a pilot for the RAF.

Looking for a replacement myself now, which is all good fun.

John Tht.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Nope...never really get sentimental about things and I guess I've been fortunate in that I've always got a better car:

Clio > MKV Golf TSI > A5 2.0TFSI > S5

Having said that, my next move is looking likely to be S5 > Train.....yea think I'll miss the S5 quite a bit...!


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I really miss my little Fiesta, it was such a fun car to drive! It was never to everyone's taste and I guess that was one of the reasons I got shot of it.

Would always put a smile on my face whether it was cleaning it, driving it or just looking at it.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

A car that makes you smile is what it's all about.

The Saab made me smile because it was only 1200 quid and yet managed to offer so much. I'd sit back in if for the 2 1/2 drive to pick up little'un and I'd enjoy the drive. 

My last 172 was epic fun but I moved onto another 225 for daily use which is similarly fun and faster so I wasn't sad it went but I look back on driving that with a smile but not sentimentality. 

I had an old R5 which someone rear ended. I sold it for £150 to someone who said they could fix it but I was genuinely sad when that went as I loved that little car.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Yes and know. The ones i really really like i keep for ages and spend too much money on 
Miss my wee k11 Micra but that's it.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

In short Yes, 
I hate selling them, even more so to anyone local. The car i owned the longest and spent more on than any other, I sold to a guy 20 miles away, and for several months afterwards I would see it parked up around outside my home (joys of living in a tourist area) and even seeing it being driven around like a complete idiot. Then for several weeks I didn't see it until one day i got in to work and a guy had taken a picture of it, it was found in a layby burnt out!! I was completely gutted. I still have the pictures now.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I had a 89 Mk2 16V Golf, small bumper, for 5 years. It was immaculate from top to bottom but sadly thanks to a moron in a transit it was written off, the fact it couldn't be repaired left a really bitter taste as it was already a modern classic and I had every intention of holding on to it.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Its been a long time since i have been sad at selling a car, the only one i had a problem with was a Fiesta RS many year ago when i got a company car and sold it, TBH i am quite ruthless when its time to go and haven't been bothered in the last 15 years or so.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

My biggest regret is probably selling 0003 mk1 Focus RS. That really did hurt selling her on!


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

I was the exact same 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

hmmm difficult one.....

My first car - still got that, was upset when i had to take it off the road to re-build it, but it will be back so thats fine

79' 1100 Special Mini - glad to see the back - was a PITA car from day one

89' Mini 30 - bought as a stop gap, needed effort but was game, until i started work then the more i repaired the more that broke - so i sold it, glad to see the back

00 ford fiesta - my first derv, traded it in, wasn't upset to see the back as it served its purpouse but needed a bigger car

01 Ford Focus - first estate (and derv), comfy old boat, then mate towed a twin axle trailer with a van on it an nailed the clutch, shortly after an old dear pranged it, so wasn't sad to see it go, but i sometimes wish i still had it

57 Ford Focus hatch - the car i thought i needed, 1.6 TDCi mint car and worked hard to keep it that way, sold it because my mileage was falling away to sub 9k which caused DPF issues, so rather than keep it, i sold it for something more fun, it was a good car, and in terms of MPG and comfort it was lovely but i would have killed it if i kept it


----------



## irish pete (Feb 29, 2012)

Traded in my jetta 3 months ago, had it for nearly 3 years put 100 thousand miles on it but minded it like a baby full vw history etc had a lump in my throat driving away in my new yeti


----------



## irish pete (Feb 29, 2012)

And here's the yeti


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

If I'm moving to something better it does not bother me at all


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

i had to sell my ibiza cupra a few years back due to redundancy and was gutted !!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

adamb87 said:


> i had to sell my ibiza cupra a few years back due to redundancy and was gutted !!


I can imagine that's really gutting as you don't have a new car to look forward to either. 

Hope you managed to get a car you love now though.


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

I was genuinely sad to say goodbye to my Seat Ibiza FR, Done me well for 65k and never let me down, also got me through some difficult times in my life and helped me move house numerous times. 



Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------

